# Customs seizure...



## Gtrjunior (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure what to do here so anyone that has been through this, your advice is appreciated. 
About a ***** ago I placed and paid for an order with one of the sponsors here.  A couple days after I paid he emailed me to tell me the shipment was sent out. A few days after that, another email saying the pack was in the ***** So about a week and a half went by with no delivery. I emailed the sponsor and told him the story and he provided me with the tracking. Tracking says "processed through sort facility". With a date of ****** and expected delivery of ******Still no delivery. I contacted sponsor and was told to produce a letter of seizure and he would resend. So twice now I ***** usps and asked if someone could look into the delay...no response. I just ****** the 2nd time today. Plus I'm sure they are busy with the holidays...but seriously, I'm starting to get paranoid and a little pissed off about this whole situation. Any advice, guys??
Thanks


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

send your seizure letter to your source and they may reship, your gonna have to change your shipping address and name cause I think you are now on a list that will get your popped again. this is pretty much what I've seen from others. I stick with domestic less risk for me IMO


----------



## Gtrjunior (Dec 31, 2015)

The problem is that I don't have a seizure letter....I'm not getting a reply from usps so as far as I know maybe it is just "stuck" in customs, possibly lost or maybe even stolen by a worker. I also realize that sometimes overseas shipments take time. I recently order some clothing from overseas that took 2 months to arrive. Therein lies my confusion...

Agreed about using domestic....I was lured in by low prices....never again


----------



## Xsbobber (Dec 31, 2015)

Have you contacted the rep? You don't look familiar, but was your order with us?


----------



## crab107 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey bro, its real busy for mail carriers right now. I had a similar issue a while back. It said exactly what yours said. "Processed through sort facility"...IT TOOK FOREVER FOR THAT SHIT TO SHOW UP ON USPS. But it finally did and came through with no problem. And if its coming from overseas they have to use another carrier to get it here, then the mail picks it up.


----------



## Xsbobber (Dec 31, 2015)

It depends on which customs it goes through too. If it was seized it will usually say inbound into customs and that's it. If it says out bound also than you're ok. The east coast customs can take a long time sometimes as well.


----------



## Gtrjunior (Dec 31, 2015)

Xsbobber...it was not with you

Crab....how long did it take before you got your pack?


----------



## Xsbobber (Dec 31, 2015)

Gtrjunior said:


> Xsbobber...it was not with you
> 
> Crab....how long did it take before you got your pack?



well there's you're problem then. Lol. I've seen them sit there for two weeks sometimes brother. Rare but it can happen


----------



## Gtrjunior (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol...I had a feeling you might say that xs.....


----------



## Gtrjunior (Dec 31, 2015)

Just the fact that you're taking time to help me out may have just gotten you a new customer...


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 31, 2015)

Xsbobber is always on top of shit brother.


----------



## Xsbobber (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. Always happy to help. I don't post on here much as ASF is the more busy of these 2 sites but I plan on changing that because there are a lot of guys on here that aren't on ASF. I hope you get it all worked out man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2015)

Give it a couple more weeks. Xmas mail volume is crazy


----------



## Gtrjunior (Dec 31, 2015)

I will Captn...I'm trying to be as patient as possible


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 31, 2015)

If you get actual notice of a seizure you need to discuss it in PMs with a board rep.
Seizures shouldn't be discussed in open forum.
That being said, seizures can happen with no official "letter"
Some sponsors will reship if tracking never shows as "delivered."
The shipping method should also not be discussed in open forum.


----------



## crab107 (Dec 31, 2015)

Gtrjunior said:


> Xsbobber...it was not with you
> 
> Crab....how long did it take before you got your pack?



It took a few weeks man. I know its been a while, a little longer than what it took mine but id still give it some time. Shit is crazy this time of year. Probably a better chance of it makin it through since theres so much shit being shipped.


----------



## s2h (Dec 31, 2015)

My best advice is to not post your detailed t/a information and read the board rules....


----------



## Gtrjunior (Jan 1, 2016)

Did I post something inappropriate?


----------

